
Supposed Samsung Galaxy S III image surfaces - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/13/supposed-samsung-galaxy-s-iii-image-surfaces/
======
currywurst
Wow .. why is this phone so highly anticipated ?! Frontpage of HN for a
blurry, maybe-fake photo !

~~~
kenkam
The icons don't even look like they line up straight.

